# Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread



## Ullov Löns (12. März 2008)

*Bedienungsanleitung*​ 

*Wie stelle ich eine Rute ein?*

Ganz einfach, zitiere die Liste aus Posting 2 und *lösche* die *Zitatmarkierungen*:​​


			
				sundvgel;1857280 ..............[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Dann trage die Daten deiner Rute in das Datenblatt ein. Wenn dir bestimmte Daten nicht bekannt sind, wie z.B. Aktion oder Gewicht, dann lass die Felder einfach frei.​Es ist wichtig, das du Rutennamen, Länge mit cm und WG in g angibst, damit die Rute, wenn der Thread größer wird, leicht über die* Threadsuchfunktion* gefunden werden kann.​Auch über die anderen Felder kann die Rute später leicht gefunden werden.​*Was mache ich, wenn meine Ruten schon eingetragen ist und ich eine andere Meinung dazu habe?*
> 
> Gar kein Problem! Zitiere den Text über deine Rute und entferne die *Zitatmarkierungen*. Dann ändere den Bereich, in dem Meinungen zur Rute abgefragt werden.​Es ist total ok, wenn es zur selben Rute unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt.​*Wie finde ich eine Rute?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*



*Preisbereich:*



*Länge in cm:*



*Gewicht der Rute:*



*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*




*Reales Wurfgewicht:*




*Aktion:*




*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*



*Wiederkauffaktor:*



_________________________________


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Sportex Kevspin3

*Preisbereich:*

ca. 200 Euro 

*Länge in cm:*

300

*Gewicht der Rute:*

225g

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*

35g

*Reales Wurfgewicht:*

22-35g


*Aktion:*

Parabolisch

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

Die wohl universellste Rute die ich habe. Immer dann, wenn mit größeren Dorschen zu rechnen ist, kommt sie zum Einsatz.
Eine super Allroundspinnrute, die auch beim hechten, zandern und in Norge eine gute Figur macht.

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

---

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

Ich gebe sie niemals weg.|rolleyes

_________________________________


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Rainshadow xst 1143F

*Preisbereich:*

keine Angabe

*Länge in cm:*

285

*Gewicht der Rute:*

ca. 120g

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*

8-28


*Reales Wurfgewicht:*


6-16 es gehen aber auch noch 20

*Aktion:*

Progressiv

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

Ein absolutes Leichtgewicht mit ordentlich Dampf. Sie ist äußerst feinfühlig, hat aber im mittleren Blankbereich soviel Kraft, dass sich auch größere Fische mühelos kontrollieren lassen. 

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

------

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

100%

_________________________________


----------



## KHof (12. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Dynakev LR von Dream tackle


*Preisbereich:*
*80 - 160 €!*



*Länge in cm:*
3,15 Meter


*Gewicht der Rute:*
??


*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*
15-45 Gramm



*Reales Wurfgewicht:*
15-30 Gramm



*Aktion:*
semiparabolisch



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
leicht, dünn mit weicherer Spitze


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
Wurfgewichtsbereich sehr begrenzt, witzigerweise werf ich mit der Kev 3 10 Gramm weiter!
Handteil extrem lang. Erst nach 3 cm kürzen überhaupt führbar.


*Wiederkauffaktor:*
*50%*



_________________________________[/quote]


----------



## fischlandmefo (12. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
 Daiwa Shogun


*Preisbereich:*
 ca.230Euro


*Länge in cm:*
 320


*Gewicht der Rute:*
 ca.180gr.


*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*
 15-55gr.



*Reales Wurfgewicht:*
 Ich würde sagen 12-30gr.



*Aktion:*
 Parabolisch



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
 Das geringe Gewicht,top Verarbeitung,super Rollenhalter,geiles Drillverhalten!


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
 Der Griff könnte vielleicht 5cm länger sein,muß aber nicht


*Wiederkauffaktor:*
 ...nö,die will ich für immer behalten!!!:g


_________________________________[/quote]


----------



## Borsti (12. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Daiwa Shogun Advanced

*Preisbereich:*
ca.220Euro

*Länge in cm:*
320

*Gewicht der Rute:*
ca.180gr. 
Da die Rute etwas Kopflastig ist, hab ich das Griffende mit zusätzlich ca. 40g beschwert.

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*
15-55gr.

*Reales Wurfgewicht:*
Ich würde sagen 12-30gr.

*Aktion:*
Parabolisch

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
Gewicht, Verarbeitung, Rollenhalter, Ringe (im Gegensatz zur Lesath z.B.), schlichtes Design.
Geht auch zum Lachs fischen.

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
-

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

_________________________________[/quote][/quote]


----------



## Pikepauly (12. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung: Tusk Eigenbau*



*Preisbereich:*
 -


*Länge in cm:*
 305 cm 


*Gewicht der Rute:*
 185 Gramm.
Hatte hier schon mal einen anderen Wert, aber der war falsch ermittelt.#c


*Angebenes Wurfgewicht: 20 bis 40 Gramm*




*Reales Wurfgewicht: 15 bis 25 Gramm*




*Aktion: halpparabol*




*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders: gute Wurfleistung und trotzdem tolles Feeling bei Köderführung und Drill.
Auch das Auschlitzrisiko schätze ich als sehr gering ein.
* 


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:* Es ist mein erster Eigenbau und optisch im Detail nicht perfekt, stört aber nicht wirklich.


*Wiederkauffaktor: Jo! Ich fische sehr gern mit der Rute!#6*



__________Texterweiterung_______________________[/quote]


----------



## Dr. Komix (12. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:
*Fenwick Iron Feather 2 in 3.30m bis 56g



*Preisbereich:
*  von 345  bis 140 in €


*Länge in cm:*
 3,30m


*Gewicht der Rute:*
  ???


*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*
 16g bis 54g



*Reales Wurfgewicht:*
 18g bis 30g mehr habe ich nicht geworfen



*Aktion:
*Spitzenaktion, bis halbparabolisch.




*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:
*Ich kann die Spökis bis nach Dännemark übern Teich feuern.



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:
*Kopflastig



*Wiederkauffaktor: *Was bietest du?

Geiler Stock!


----------



## Margaux (12. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

 Greys GRXi Travel Spin (4-teilig)

*Preisbereich:
* 
 ca. 200 €

*Länge in cm:*

 3,05 m

*Gewicht der Rute:*

 205 g Herstellerangabe (habe zur Zeit keine Küchenwaage|supergri)

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*

 15 - 45 g

*Reales Wurfgewicht:*

 12 - 35 g (ungefähr)


*Aktion:*

 Semiparabolisch


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

 Schlanke, hochwertig aufgebaute Rute; kraftvoll (mit "Dorschreserven")
4-teilig: ideal zum Transport

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

 Bisher noch nichts 

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

 100%: Habe diese Rute verkauft, da ich eine neue Inteceptor Fast 15 habe.


----------



## Margaux (12. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

 Harrison Interceptor (Individualaufbau von Mad`s Rutenbau)

*Preisbereich:*

 ca. 200 - 250 €

*Länge in cm:*

 2,70 m

*Gewicht der Rute:*

 Noch nicht nachgewogen

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*

 5 - 20 g

*Reales Wurfgewicht:*

 Entspricht ungefähr dem angegebenen Wurfgewicht

*Aktion:*

 Semi-parabolisch

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

 Schöner Aufbau; Leichte Spinnrute für die ruhigeren Tage am Meer.

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

 Habe vergessen eine Hakenöse montieren zu lassen #d.

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

 Auf jeden Fall...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Balzer Magna Miracle Seatrout

Blankfarbe: grün

*Preisbereich:*
regulär um die 100 €, Sonderposten 40 €

*Länge in cm:*
310 cm

*Gewicht der Rute:*
265 g 

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*
10-45 g

*Reales Wurfgewicht:*
15-40 g

*Aktion:*
B progressiv, Drillbiegung bis 1/3 Handteil, 2/3 steht.

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
Ein sehr wurfstarke Rute von der Stange, dafür (Aufbau) recht leicht.
Recht normal-kurzer Hintergriff, so gut nutzbar für mich. 
Gute Dirigierbarkeit auch bei hoher Drillbelastung, universell einsetzbar.

Als *Combo* wird sie meist mit einer Rolle Ryobi/Spro Arc Gr.4000 gefischt.

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
Die Ringe sind 2-Beiner, zwar gute glatte Balzer SIC Einlage, aber schwer.
Der Griff ist unterfütterter Kork (mit Schaum), ganz billig aber brauchbar.
Die Drillbiegung ist nicht so super-optimal, ginge noch besser.

*Wiederkauffaktor:*
100%, wg. Preis  und Supernutzbarkeit, ausgelaufenes Modell.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Harrison VHF 10'6" 3,20m 5-30g

Blankfarbe: anthrazit

*Preisbereich:*
Material ca. 200 € (Modell 2007), eigener Handaufbau.

*Länge in cm:*
318 cm

*Gewicht der Rute:*
240 g

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*
5-30 g

*Reales Wurfgewicht:*
6-28 g

*Aktion:*
B progressiv, Drillbiegung bleibt immer noch weit oben

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
Eine sehr wurfstarke Rute und ungeheuer sensibel und schnell am Fisch.
Die Rute "spielt" mit dem Fisch, Drillkraft+Problem?
Sehr gute eingeschliffene Steckverbindung, sitzt sehr gut "wie einteilig".

Als *Combo* wird sie meist mit einer Rolle Ryobi/Spro Arc Gr.4000 gefischt.

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
Man muß wegen des dünnen harten Blanks schon mehr aufpassen.

*Wiederkauffaktor:*
100%, wg. Supernutzbarkeit und Spaß, aktuelles Modell.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Balzer Magna Magic Seatrout

Blankfarbe: anthrazit, bis großteils in die Spitze Diaflash

*Preisbereich:*
regulär um die 100 €, Sonderposten 40 €

*Länge in cm:*
310 cm

*Gewicht der Rute:*
305 g

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*
10-45 g

*Reales Wurfgewicht:*
15-50 g

*Aktion:*
B progressiv, Drillbiegung bleibt immer noch weit oben.

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
Nahezu schon fürchterlich stabil, 2 Blanks in einer, der innere Mantel ist ein Epoxy-Glasfaser, außen ein IM7 Gewebe mit Diaflash oben drauf. 
Straffer als ne Berkley Series1/Ironfeather II -32g und dabei Büffelstark.
Nicht zu verwechseln mit der Nachfolgeserie Balzer Edition Magic (z.B. Post-27), die ist viel leichter und hat den Kern nicht mehr.

Als *Combo* wird sie meist mit einer Rolle Ryobi/Spro Arc Gr.4000 gefischt.

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
Die Ringe sind 2-Beiner, zwar gute glatte Balzer SIC Einlage, aber schwer.
Der Griff ist unterfütterter Kork (mit Schaum), ganz billig aber brauchbar. 
Der Hintergriff ist sehr lang, zu lang für mich.
Die Rute ist schon ein schweres Geschütz.

*Wiederkauffaktor:*
100%, wg. Preis  und Supernutzbarkeit, ausgelaufenes Modell.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Sportex-Blank Kev-Spin SP 3053 10' 3,05m

Blankfarbe: grün gelbgraues Kevlar-Mesh

*Preisbereich:*
Material ca. 250 DEM (Modell 2000), eigener Handaufbau.

*Länge in cm:*
305 cm

*Gewicht der Rute:*
260 g

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*
bis -35 g

*Reales Wurfgewicht:*
max. 8-35 g , ideal über 20 g

*Aktion:*
B/C sehr progressiv

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
Sehr angenehme und robuste Rute, war 'ne ganze Zeit meine Lieblingsspinnrute.

Als *Combo* wird sie meist mit einer Rolle Ryobi/Spro Arc Gr.3000 gefischt.

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
Die Drillbiegung ist nicht so super-optimal, ginge noch besser.
Überraschende weiche Kev-Schwachstelle oben am HT bei schwerem Zug - wie bei allen Kevs, begrenzt etwas die Kampfkraft, steigert die Wurfaufladung.

*Wiederkauffaktor:*
100%, wegen der Verläßlichkeit, ausgelaufenes Modell.


----------



## Tisie (13. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Quantum Energy Seaspin Heavy

*Preisbereich:*

nicht mehr erhältlich (damals um 450,-DM)

*Länge in cm:*

315cm

*Gewicht der Rute:*

n.a. (gefühlt: sehr leicht )

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*

25-65g 

*Reales Wurfgewicht:*

5-40g (optimal: 10-30g)

*Aktion:*

spitzenbetonte, progressive Aktion

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

ausgewogene Gewichtsverteilung, hohes Rückstellvermögen, trotz Schnelligkeit sehr feinfühlig, breiter WG-Bereich, sensible Spitze, gute Komponenten und super Verarbeitung, klappbare Hakenöse, perfekt eingeschliffene Steckverbindung, usw. ...

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

n.a.

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

100% (leider nicht mehr erhältlich :c)

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Shimano Speedmaster S.T.C 270/300 MH 

*Preisbereich:*

ca. 150€

*Länge in cm:*

270 bzw. 300 cm (in zwei Längen fischbar)

*Gewicht der Rute:*

230 Gr

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*

15 - 40 Gr

*Reales Wurfgewicht:*

10 - 35 Gr

*Aktion:*

Semiparabol

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

Die Aktion, wie bei einer zweiteiligen! 
Die Transportlänge ist mit 63cm auch außer Konkurenz

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

n.a.

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

100%


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Shimano Technium DF AX 290 M Special (3teilig)

*Preisbereich:*

Momentan im Ausverkauf für knappe 70 Euronen
Wird es in der BX Serie wohl auch wieder geben.

*Länge in cm:*

290 cm

*Gewicht der Rute:*

ca. 250 Gr

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*

10 - 30 Gr

*Reales Wurfgewicht:*

15 - 30 Gr

*Aktion:*

Würde es als semiparabol bezeichnen, aber wesentlich straffer als eine
Speedmaster.

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

Die harte Aktion, trotz des vergleichsweise geringen Wurfgewichts, kann man
mit der Rute ordentlich Druck machen.

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

n.a.

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

100%


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Shimano Technium DF AX Salmon SL (3-teilig)

*Preisbereich:*

Im Ausverkauf momentan für ca. 70 Euronen
Rute wird es in der neuen BX Serie auch wieder geben 

*Länge in cm:*

300cm 

*Gewicht der Rute:*

ca. 260 Gr. 

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*

15 - 50 Gr 


*Reales Wurfgewicht:*

25 - 40 Gr 


*Aktion:*

Semiparabol, mit unglaublich viel Power im Rückgrat 


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

Eigentlich ist sie meine Dorschspinnrute für schwere Bedingungen, geht aber auch auf MeFos im Frühjahr und Herbst wenn die Heringsfresser unterwegs sind, 
oder man mit schweren Ködern extrem weit raus muß.
Ansonsten ist sie auch gut zum Hechtblinkern und vermutlich auch zum "Köhlerstippen" in Norge geeignet, da fehlt mir aber die persönliche Erfahrung, so daß ich mir kein Urteil bilden möchte. 

Die Rute ist eine echte "Allroundwaffe"


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

Leicht kopflastig, Die Rute ist erst mit einer Stradic der Größe 5000 richtig ausbalanciert (knappe 400 Gramm)
Ermüdungsfreies Fischen ist da kaum noch möglich.
Im Notfall gehts damit sogar auf Aal oder mit Buttlöffel von der Seebrücke, fürs Boot eignet sie sich wegen der 300cm Länge nicht ganz so gut, geht aber auch.

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

100%


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

 Harrison VHF

*Preisbereich:*

 |rolleyes

*Länge in cm:*

 3,2m

*Gewicht der Rute:*

 |kopfkrat

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*

 38g


*Reales Wurfgewicht:*

 Keine Ahnung, aber ein 21g Blinker fliegt soweit, dass man ihn fast nicht mehr auftreffen sieht!:vik:


*Aktion:*

 Bin leider noch Schneider mit der Rute, da erst zweimal gefischt! Allerdings hat der Horni, den ich kurz vor der Landung verloren habe, echt Spaß gemacht...:q


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

Die unglaubliche Feuerkraft!
Die Schnelligkeit!
Das Feingefühl!
Der genau auf mich angepaßte Korkgriff!
Die Farbe des Blanks!
Die filigranen Einstegringe! 


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

 nüx!!!

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

 Immer wieder...


----------



## Jan77 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Daiwa Infinity Q

*Preisbereich:*

ca. 180€

*Länge in cm:*

3,10m

*Gewicht der Rute:*

ca. 220gr

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*

25-55g

*Reales Wurfgewicht:*

35g

*Aktion:*

Durchgehend

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

Die unglaubliche Feuerkraft!
Die Schnelligkeit!
Das Feingefühl!
Die Farbe des Blanks!

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

Zweistegberingung

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

Immer wieder wenn das Geld fehlt für eine Shogun|supergri


----------



## jon granada (13. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

[*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
 Shimano Aspire BX 330m (SAPBX330M)  


*Preisbereich:*
275  


*Länge in cm:*
330  


*Gewicht der Rute:*
248 g  


*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*
10-30  



*Reales Wurfgewicht:*
k.a. wo ich das finde, alles zwischen 18 und 32 g lässt sich einige meter werfen  



*Aktion:*
sagt man dazu parabolisch!?  



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
schlichtes design, rückgrat, robustheit, allroundtauglichkeit  


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
2 ringe zu viel, rutenhalter (wie bei allen aspire ax und bx modellen: überflüssiges spielzeug)  


*Wiederkauffaktor:*
 7  


_________________________________[/quote]


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Fenwick Ironfeather II

*Preisbereich:*

130€-270€ |rolleyes

*Länge in cm:*

ca. 3,05m/10ft

*
Gewicht der Rute:*

glaube 170gr

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*

8-32gr


*Reales Wurfgewicht:*

12-25gr


*Aktion:*

sehr schnell mit ordentlich Rückrat, Spitze relativ sensibel

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

Schnelligkeit, Leichtigkeit, Wurfeigenschaften, Ringe, Langer Griff...die ganze Rute ist einfach ein Traum :m


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

Gibt nix zu meckern!

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

1000%


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

MP1

*Preisbereich:*

o.A.

*Länge in cm:*

3,15

*Gewicht der Rute:*

ca. 250

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*

5-45

*Reales Wurfgewicht:*


16-26

*Aktion:*

Parabolisch


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

Sie wirft gigantisch, drillt superweich ist recht sensibel

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

Man muss seinen Wurfstil gg. schnellen Ruten etwas verändern, der optimale Gewichtsbereich ist relativ eng.

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

gibt es nicht mehr. 

_________________________________


----------



## Carp4Fun (13. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Fenwick Iron Feather II (IFS 100-M)

*Preisbereich:*

bezahlt 129,99 Euro (geht natürlich auch teurer...)

*Länge in cm:*

305 (10')

*Gewicht der Rute:*

~ 200 g

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*

12-48 g

*Reales Wurfgewicht:*

hoher Spaßfaktor beim 18 g Spöket - 25 g Snaps! Schwerer fische ich kaum...

*Aktion:*

Schnelle Spitze, reichlich Rückgrat! Auf die große Mefo warte ich aber noch...:g

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

Liegt super in der Hand, ist leicht, ausgewogen, hübsch anzusehen, lädt sich schön auf beim Werfen und garantiert höchsten Drillspaß! Selbst die filigrane Beringung erscheint mir ausgesprochen robust, nachdem der Leitring schon mal unfreiwilligen Kontakt mit einer zugeworfenen Heckklappe hatte. Was so manch andere Ringeinlage mit Sicherheit gekillt hätte, ließ sich in dem Fall einfach wieder gerade biegen. Nebenbei auch noch schniekes Transportrohr, was will das Anglerherz mehr...

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

Eigentlich gibts da überhaupt nix zu meckern. Einzig vielleicht der Rollenhalter, der sich während des Fischens bei mir gern mal 1-2 mm zurück dreht. Ist aber nix, was mich ernsthaft belasten könnte. Ansonsten kann ich noch empfehlen, das Transportrohr nicht bei knalliger Sonne im Auto liegen zu lassen. Hitzeeinwirkung ergibt sonst schnell die eine oder andere Delle und Krümmung im Kunststoffrohr. Und zu guter Letzt kann ich nur jedem raten, dem feinen Stock nach Ostseeeinsatz regelmäßige Süßwasserduschen zu gönnen. Die Metallteile an der Rute wissen das zu schätzen.

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

100 % :k


----------



## donlotis (13. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

 Daiwa SamFisher Immotec

*Preisbereich:*

 Damals (2003) ca. 70 Euronen

*Länge in cm:*

 2,70 m

*Gewicht der Rute:*

 ?, aber ok! |rolleyes

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*

 20 - 60 gr


*Reales Wurfgewicht:*

 15 - 60 gr


*Aktion:*

 Semiparabolisch


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
Sehr robuster Aufbau, guter Blank
Schöne, gut lesbare Spitzenaktion beim Schleppen (Algenfäden!)
Sieht ganz gut aus! |rolleyes
*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

 Es gibt sie so nicht mehr, die Daiwa-Immotec-Serie konzentriert sich jetzt mehr auf das schwerere Bootsangeln und Co.

*Wiederkauffaktor:

*Sehr hoch, werde mich bei Bedarf wieder nach einer entsprechenden Daiwa -Rute umsehen (das kann aber noch etwas dauern... |supergri)


Gruß donlotis


----------



## Boddenmops (18. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Balzer Edition Magic Seatrout


*Preisbereich:*

 um 120 €


*Länge in cm:*

 angegeben sind 315 cm, nachgemessen aber nur 308 - reicht aber auch


*Gewicht der Rute:*

 226 g ohne die Balance-Gewichte


*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*

 10 - 45 g


*Reales Wurfgewicht:*

 bis etwa 30 g  (ideal sind 18 - 25)


*Aktion:*

 parabolisch


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

... der Rollenhalter mit feinster Rasterung - hält bombenfest und wackelfrei #6

 Die Balancegewichte zum Einschrauben in das untere Korkgriffende sind sehr praktisch beim Angeln mit Rollen unterschiedlichen Gewichts.

Fast unkaputtbarer und trotzdem schlanker Blank - hält wirklich enorme Zugkräfte aus ...


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

 leicht schwammiger Blank - es fehlt mitunter ein wenig das Gefühl zum Köder


*Wiederkauffaktor:

90 %
*


----------



## henningcl (18. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Sportex Multispin

*Preisbereich:*

160-180 DM

*Länge in cm:*

3m

*
Gewicht der Rute:*

170gr

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*

10-45g


*Reales Wurfgewicht:*

-25g sehr gutes Wurfverhalten


*Aktion:*

mittelschnell bis schnell, semi- bis parabolisch

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

Leichtigkeit, Wurfeigenschaften, Aktion, Einstegringe, Langer Griff, blaue Lackierung, Griffdicke#6
Das ich mit einer 25er Mono und 25g Blinker voll durchziehen kann, bei strafferen Ruten ist die Schnur beim Auswerfen, ab 20g Blinkern, gebrochen.


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

Gibt nix zu meckern!

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

10000000000000000000%:k:k:k


----------



## Boddenmops (18. März 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Jenzi Mitsuki Speed Bait


*Preisbereich:*

50 - 60 €


*Länge in cm:*

270

*Gewicht der Rute:*

168 g


*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*

5 - 20 g


*Reales Wurfgewicht:*

angegebenes WG stimmt schon (ideal sind 10 - 16 g)


*Aktion:*

vollparabolisch

Wirklich wunderschöne gleichmäßige Biegekurve bis ins Handteil #6 - der Rollenhalter arbeitet bei Belastung richtig mit


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

sehr schlanker Blank, ebenso der Rollenhalter und der zigarrenförmige vordere Korkgriff 
- zusammen mit der Lowrider-Beringung auch optisch ein Leckerbissen

sehr sensible Spitze, dadurch unglaublich feinfühlig - man merkt sofort jede kleinste Berührung des Köders genauso wie dessen Aktion

ausreichend kräftiges, aber nachgiebiges Rückgrad - jedes Schütteln wird wunderbar abgefedert - Aussteiger gehören der Vergangenheit an 


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

der hintere Korkgriff könnte ein paar cm länger sein, aber da diese Rute für leichte Köder ausgelegt ist, braucht man auch keinen langen Hebel beim Wurf ...

Ansonsten alles top !!!


*Wiederkauffaktor:

*Würde den Stock *jederzeit* wieder kaufen - ganz besonders für den Preis ... #6


----------



## Volker72 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Balzer Edition Magic Seatrout


*Preisbereich*

84 € 



*Länge in cm*

3,15 cm



*Gewicht der Rute:*

226 g 


*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*

10 - 45 g


*Reales Wurfgewicht:*

bis 35 gr. Am besten Werffen läst sie sich aber zwischen 12-28 gr.


*Aktion:*

parabolisch


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

ganz klar... der Rollenhalter mit toller feinrasterung. Wie schon mal geschrieben. Da sitzt alles Bombenfest.

Die Balancegewichte zum Ausbalancieren im Griffende. Eine tolle sache wenn man unterschiedliche Rollen fischt

Schöner Blank der sehr stabil ist und wie auch schon geschrieben wurde der richtig was aushält. #6


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

Das ich mir für den Preis nicht noch eine Bestellt habe !


*Wiederkauffaktor:*

*100 %#6*


----------



## Tino (9. September 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

Marke und Bezeichnung:

DAIWA Infinity Barbel Spezial (handgefertigt in England)

Preisbereich:  329 Euro


Länge in cm:  3,60m


 Gewicht der Rute:    ???... aber sehr leicht                                                                                                     



Angebenes Wurfgewicht:  1  3/4 lbs




Reales Wurfgewicht:  15gr.- 50gr.




Aktion:  parabolisch




Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:

-Wahnsinns Feuerkraft 
-Spitzen Verarbeitung
-Sensibilität im Drill
-sehr geringes Gewicht

Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:

 ..................mir fällt nichts ein

Wiederkauffaktor: Keine Frage; auf jeden Fall


----------



## drachel (16. September 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung: TUSK Spinn*



*Preisbereich: € 370,-*



*Länge in cm: 305 cm*



*Gewicht der Rute: Gute Frage. Nicht gewogen. Mittelgewichtig*



*Angebenes Wurfgewicht: 15 - 45g*




*Reales Wurfgewicht: bis 30g ohne Porbleme*




*Aktion: eher schnell. *




*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders: hohe Rückstellge-*
*schwindigkeit. Tolle Wurfweite mit schwereren Blinkern.*



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*



*Wiederkauffaktor: 100 von 100*



_________________________________[/quote]


----------



## Hov-Micha (29. November 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

Moin zusammen,

Marke und Bezeichnung:
Fenwick Ironfeather II 

Preisbereich:
Hab 180€ bezahlt, geht günstiger aber auch teurer..


Länge in cm:
3,00 m    2 teilig


Gewicht der Rute:
Hmm..denke um 200g

Angebenes Wurfgewicht:
8-32g 

Reales Wurfgewicht:
Was ich dran tüddel (15-20g) läßt sich gut werfen, bei 25-30g gehts richtig weit!


Aktion:

Halbparabolisch, gutes Rückgrat


Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:
Schöne, leichte Rute, liegt gut in der Hand und das Transportrohr rundet das Ganze ab.


Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:
SS 304 Titanium Ringe, sind zwar leichte Dinger aber der Spitzenring mag kein Geflecht. Hab ihn gegen Fuji/SIC getauscht!


Wiederkauffaktor:
Auf jeden Fall, 100% |supergri


----------



## mefohunter84 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

Balzer Magna Matrix MX9

*Preisbereich:*

hat mal 89,- € gekostet, gab`s aber im Schlußverkauf schon für 69,- €

*Länge in cm:*

310

*Gewicht der Rute:*

ca. 300g

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*

10-45 g

*Reales Wurfgewicht:*

20-50 g


*Aktion:*

Spitzenaktion, bei Belastung parabolisch

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

TOP Preis- Leistungsverhältnis! #6
Ich kann mit dieser Rute, bei Bedarf, sehr viel Druck ausüben. Z.B. größere Dorsche!
Langer Handgriff! Mit einem 30 g Snaps Dragt fühlt sich die Rute richtig wohl! :q

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

Das Eigengewicht!   Ist schon recht hoch!

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

50 %  ( nur wegen des Eigengewichts )


----------



## Margaux (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

 Harrison Interceptor FAST 15 (Individualaufbau von Mad`s Rutenbau)

*Preisbereich:*

 ca. 250 - 300 €

*Länge in cm:*

3,20m

*Gewicht der Rute:*

 210g

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*

optimal 15g

*Reales Wurfgewicht:*

 ca. 8 - 28g (optimal 18-20g)

*Aktion:*

 Parabolisch

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

 Eine leichte Rute und mit leichtem Gerät - 10er Geflochtene und 2500er Rolle - eine echte Spaßrute. Man merkt die Laufbewegungen des Blinkers bis ins Handteil. Hat man damit erst die erste MeFo gefangen, so wird sie bestimmt zur Lieblingsrute. 

Sehr schöner, hochwertiger Aufbau durch Robert. 

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

 Zur Diskussion gestellt: diese Rute ist weich und einigen an der Küste bestimmt zu filigran. Die parabolische Aktion bietet wenig Rückgrat, wenn bspw. mal eine größere Blanke oder gar ein Dorsch einsteigt. 

Fazit: eine 100%-spaßige Forellenrute, an der Küste bei starkem auflandigen Wind dann jedoch an ihrer Grenze. Optimaler Einsatzbereich auf MeFo in den Förden und an nicht so windanfälligen Stränden.    

*Wiederkauffaktor:*

 100%


----------



## Der Pilot (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnug:*
Shimano Aspire



*Preisbereich:*



*Länge in cm:*
 330


*Gewicht der Rute:*



*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*
 10-30



*Reales Wurfgewicht:*
 10~25



*Aktion:*
Durchgehend 



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
 Sehr angenehmer Griff


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
 Etwas zu weich


*Wiederkauffaktor:*
 8v10


_________________________________[/quote]


----------



## Der Pilot (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Gamakatsu  Cheetah


*Preisbereich:*



*Länge in cm:*
330 


*Gewicht der Rute:*
 Kenne keine leichtere


*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*
 10-60



*Reales Wurfgewicht:*

 18~50


*Aktion:*

 Kräftiges Rückgrat mit relativ senibler Spitze.


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
 Extrem weite Würfe, tolle Aktion.


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
 Der Rollenhalter fällt zum Rest ab


*Wiederkauffaktor:*
 9v10


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:* Lamiglas G-1310-TH



*Preisbereich:* $ 230 Liste



*Länge in cm:* 8'6" - 260 cm



*Gewicht der Rute:* keine Angabe



*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:* 1/2 - 1 1/2 oz  -  14 - 42 g




*Reales Wurfgewicht:* Kann ich noch nichts zu sagen, aber ein 25g Snaps geht ab wie eine Rakete.




*Aktion:* Fast Taper




*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:* Vom ersten Eindruck her ist es eine schöne Salmonidenrute mit einem Fast Taper. Dazu steckt im Rückgradt ordentlich Power, falls mal was größeres hängen bleiben sollte. Die paar Würfe mit einem 25g Snaps waren super angenehm, wirft sich wie von allein.



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:* Der Carbongriff und gesammt ist sie sehr schlich gehalten. Die blau/lila Wicklungen (sehen ehr schwarz aus) - dunkles grün wäre mir lieber. 



*Wiederkauffaktor:* keine Angabe


----------



## stefan08 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Shimano Speedmaster 300MH


*Preisbereich:*
*125-150 euro*



*Länge in cm:*
3,00m


*Gewicht der Rute:*
203g


*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*
15-40 Gramm



*Reales Wurfgewicht:*
10-50 Gramm



*Aktion:*
Schnell ;-)


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
leicht, dünn mit harter Spitze und sehr schnell


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
das in der 2007er baureihe der kork nicht sehr gut
verarbeitet wurde und riss immer im winter


*Wiederkauffaktor:*
*100%*


*Diese Rute ist für den preis ein hammer teil:*
*ich fische diese rute jezt 2jahre und bin immer noch begeistert eine schnelle steife rute um heftige wurfweiten auszuführen sogar mit rückenwind*
*die Ü 100meter marke zu erzielen sind perfecte*
*köderführung sehr leicht auch nach 8-11 stunden in der hand (geile rute)#6*


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

Marke und Bezeichnung:

Shimano Speedmaster 300 MH

Preisbereich:

ca. 150 €

Länge in cm:

300

Gewicht der Rute:

203g

Angebenes Wurfgewicht:

15 - 40g

Reales Wurfgewicht:

15 - 40g


Aktion:

Parabolisch

Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:

Super Aktion! Absolutes Federgewicht!

Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:

---

Wiederkauffaktor:

Jederzeit!


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

Shimano Speedmaster 


*Preisbereich: *
*100bis 120 euro*



*Länge in cm:*
2,70


*Gewicht der Rute:*



*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*
15-40 Gramm



*Reales Wurfgewicht:*
10-45 Gramm



*Aktion:*
zu schnell für ein alten sack wie mich :vik:


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
der griff liegt geil in der hand #6und die blinker fliegen bis dk :g


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr *



*Wiederkauffaktor:*
*immer wieder *
*lg andre *


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
Daiwa Shogun Advanced

*Preisbereich:*
ca.220Euro

*Länge in cm:*
320

*Gewicht der Rute:*
ca.180gr. 
mit der neuen Daiwa R´nessa 3000 eigentlich perfekt 

*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*
15-55gr.

*Reales Wurfgewicht:*
-30gr.

*Aktion:*
Parabolisch

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
Die absolut Diabolische :r, Parabole Aktion... :m

*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
#c-

*Wiederkauffaktor:*
*JEDER ZEIT*

Da ich fast ausschließlich mit geflecht fische kommt mir die Diabolisch Parabole aktion sehr entgegen...
Aussteiger gibt es kaum trotz sehr kurzem Monoleader von max 2,5m!!!


----------



## Nolfravel (1. März 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*

*Individualaufbau TUSK X2M*



*Preisbereich:*

*bisschen mehr als 200€*



*Länge in cm:*

*300cm*



*Gewicht der Rute:*

*Ich verlasse mich auf PikePauly ca. 185 Gramm*


*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*

*20-40 Gramm*




*Reales Wurfgewicht:*

*Ich verlasse mich ebenfalls auf Pikepauly:*
*15-25 Gramm*


*Aktion:*

*halbparabolisch*



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*

*Meine Erste Spinnrute:l*
*Meine Schönste:l*

*Mein Individualaufbau:l*

*Probegeworfen: Wirft sich klasse:l*



*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*

---------



*Wiederkauffaktor:*

*100000000000%, obwohl noch nicht gefischt:l*

*Jetzt sogar gefischt, der Hammer*



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## stefan08 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke und Bezeichnung:*
*Shimano Fireblood 300MH*



*Preisbereich:*
400-500euro


*Länge in cm:*
*3,00*



*Gewicht der Rute:*
248g



*Angebenes Wurfgewicht:*
*10-40g*




*Reales Wurfgewicht:*
*10-40g*




*Aktion:*
traumhaft steif und super schnell
einfach perfect für die silberlinge


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute besonders:*
alles sie ist perfect und ein traum design


*Mir gefällt an dieser Rute nicht so sehr:*
-------------------------


*Wiederkauffaktor*
*1000000000000000...%#6 meine Traumrute*


----------



## kraft 67 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellenspinnruten! Sammelthread*

*Marke/Bezeichnung:*Shimano Lesath SLE 330 H

*Preis:* so um 320 Euronen bei Askari

*Länge: *3,30 m

*Gewicht: *237 lt. Küchenwaage

*Angegebenes Wurfgewicht: *20 - 50 g

*Reales WG :* 10 - 40 g , mit 30 g kann man so richtig schön durchziehen

*Aktion :* sehr steif , ausgesprochen sensibel , man hat ständige Kontrolle über Köder und  
            potentielle Beute , auch bei steifer seitlicher Brise , habe noch nie einen Fisch
            aufgrund der Aktion verloren

*Mir gefällt an der Rute besonders : *einfach alles von der Verarbeitung über die Propor-
             tionen ( Grifflänge ) Rollenhalter , Titanringe et. c. ; obwohl es ein "Blindkauf"
             war - war es Liebe auf den ersten Griff/Blick - however

*Mir gefällt an der Rute nicht :  *k.A. , siehe oben

*Wiederkauffaktor : *101 %


----------

